# Weathering Track



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I plan on building an N scale layout soon and wanna weather the track. I have some of Floquil's rail brown spray paint/aerosol and plan on using that. How can I keep/get paint off of the rail's tops?Also, any idears on how to paint switches so the paint won't freeze up the points/mechinism?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably just wipe the rail tops with thinner before the paint dries, just dampen the rag so it doesn't drip,


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd test this idea first, but you can coat moving parts with Vaseline prior to painting the surrounding area. The paint shouldn't stick to the Vaseline, and you can wipe it off after the rest of the paint dries.

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You should not be putting on so much paint as to cause a problem, it only requires a light coat or a dusting to look good!
If you do get a sticking issue after the fact then a drop of mineral spirits on the point that's binding will cure the problem!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you're also painting turnouts make sure to make the frog/points in areas where conductivity is needed....and I agree, you only need a light dusting to add color and remove the molded plastic glare. Clean the tops of the rails with a brightboy afterwards.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> If you're also painting turnouts make sure to make the frog/points in areas where conductivity is needed....and I agree, you only need a light dusting to add color and remove the molded plastic glare. Clean the tops of the rails with a brightboy afterwards.


Exactly. Also, in addition to the point that sstlaure made, if an Atlas snap switch or turnout is involved, tape over the switch machine itself, as you don't want paint to get inside of it. 

Routerman


----------

